# 35% or 20% window tint on silver TT?



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

After much consideration, I am making the plunge and getting tints for the TT. I am still debating about what percentage of tint I should get: "darker" 20% or "slightly dark" 35%. To be honest, I am leaning towards the 20%. My friend recently put 35% on his black G37 coupe, and the windows barely look tinted. Given that my car is silver, I think the darker windows would contrast well with the car color. 

I don't want my car to look "trashy" and still maintain the classy look of the TT. I know with some cars, too dark a tint (perhaps 5% "limo") it takes away from the refinement of the car. Would 20% ruin the look of the car? With 35%, people would still be quite capable of seeing into the car, especially on sunny days, while with 20% peering into the car will be much more challenging. 

I'm aware that in Illinois legal limit is 35%, but meh. Lucky for me, my fiancee lives close to me, and I work down the street. Just debating which tint is preferred. 

Opinions and thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

It depends. I live in Cali and I'm also planning on getting tint on my roadster. I think I will still do the 5% limo tint. Have you tried googling it? 20% is still barely dark....but I hope you find the right for you....Mayeb you should do 5% on the rear window and 20% up front...that will give you the darkness and the sleek look of the TT


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

FWIW, I bought mine tt in nevada and then drove home to texas. The quoted level of film tint met the our texas limits. Problem was, when combined with the standard level of tint it exceeded the legal level...so I failed inspection. I had to pull it. *Just make sure the combination of film plus standard tint do not exceed Illinois limits*.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dark for sure


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

I opted for the 20% all around. The tint is pretty dark. While you can see in through the rear window, it is more difficult to peer into the car through the side windows (you can still see into the car though, especially when up close). As for visability, during the daytime no problem. Things get slightly more tricky at night, especially in areas without lights. 

TTC2K5 - 20% tints exceed Illinois tint limits. I drive with a heightened state of police awareness. 

I hope I didn't make a mistake going darker, making the car look "ghetto" as this is what I want to avoid. Thoughts?


----------



## Victor1702 (Jul 9, 2008)

Post a picture so we can see... 

And I believe that that it matters whether you like it or not others. I would like to see the 20% Tint though.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

35% for sure. Keep it classy.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd say go as dark as you legally can with silver. I don't like tint much, but with silver cars it cleans up the lines a bit, but with a dark color car I'd leave the windows untinted. That's why I'm stripping my tint off.


----------



## Chitownrefugeee (Jul 22, 2010)

*I have a 2000 a4*

I have a Audi a4 
silver exterior and black interior 

I am thinking about tinting my front windows 
in the rear i already have 5% 

for the front im debating 
35% or 20% 
i need some advice on that


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

I would recommend you do 20%, since you already have 5% in the rear. 35% up front will be too great a 
contrast, whereas 20% would match much better. 

For what its worth, I have not yet been pulled over in Chicago for tints (knock on wood).


----------



## Chitownrefugeee (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea i am going to go for the 20% 
it would look better 
in chicago i hope it works out god willing 
ill post up some pics when i install that 
thanks


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I know I'm going to be the odd man out here but I need to say it:

Do you people even drive your cars or just care about how they look? I find it dangerous and annoying to be driving and have tinted windows at night, especially for aggressive driving.

This is coming from the guy who did 35% all around then pulled over the same night and tore it off and stuck it in the trash on the side of the road... if I cannot see how am I supposed to drive? The TT already has very small windows I don't see the necessity for window tint???


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Living in Southern California or other parts of the Southwest its very nice to have a little tint because of the heat and sun. I have 20% on the back hatch and 35% on my side windows and I think its fine. Most of the time I don't even notice I have tinted windows. I have however been in cars with extremely dark tint and I do find that a little dangerous to drive in at night.


----------

